# Halloween 2021



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

With just over 5 months till the start of the BER months whats everyone looking forward too this Halloween....Hopefully with the vaccines being rolled out we all can get back to some sort of normality and celebrate Halloween what we are all used too...For me its seeing the little ones trick r treating and letting em enjoy what kids should be doing having fun and off-course decorating and carving pumpkins.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I am looking forward to being able to have my Halloween party again and having things back to normal for Halloween and trick r treating.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking forward to the only masks being part of a costume


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah! I just want everything to go back to the way it was.... when we could just spit normal viruses in each others faces and not worry!! (Always sounds a bit gross when I put it that way... but I guess that is what we are all after!)

5 months until the 'ber months... never heard it put that way, but I like it. I do see the old count down is heading into the low 220's, too... so that is some additional motivation.

Guess I'm looking forward to tripling or quadrupling my TOT count the most! Had 3 in 2020, so would like to get that back up to the 'norm' of 16-18!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

As with everyone I am looking forward to a hopeful return to normalcy by then. I am also super excited for Halloween this year as we purchased a new home just before Christmas. For the last nine years I have been loading up whatever I could fit in my truck & sometimes a trailer and hauling it 45 minutes away to set up in a family member's yard on Halloween as we lived out in the sticks and didn't get an TOTs at our home. From what we were told several people set up yard haunts in our new neighborhood, and it is pretty popular with the TOTs. I am looking foward to seeing the other setups & hopefully a bunch of TOTs this year.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I am thinking of taking this year off. I just have zero motivation and I feel I need a vacation from the haunt this year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

I didn't do anything different last year and I won't be doing anything different this year. It all depends whether people have come to their senses or not.


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern (Oct 25, 2009)

For 2020, we moved to a new house in a new town. We went from about 5 trick-or-treaters in our old home to about 150 in our new town. We followed social distancing as much as possible and gave out full-sized candy bars so that we didn't have hands dipping into the same bowl over and over. I'm actually excited to do a much bigger yard haunt now that I know we will actually get some ToTs! We also have a really nice front yard that is perfect for setting up a cemetery scene. I know I'll be watching everyone's posts to get more inspiration!


----------



## HomerRocks (May 8, 2021)

2020 was my largest set up ever and in the 7 years that we've been in this house, the largest number of TOTs. We easily had 200 this year if not closer to 300. We ran out of candy 4 times. That being said, the party was a bust. So many people were worried about COVID that we only had 10 people to the party including myself and the hubby. Looking forward to this year and having people gathering!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm slowly working on some improvements for 2021. I set up last year and had 3 show up, so this year can only be better. We will probably miss the Mormon kids being Sunday and all.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

For me it's going to be working on some of those "One of These Days" projects I have been wanting to do. This is the year.....I swear. I have so many things that I want to do for my haunt. I suppose I am not alone in this.

As for last year and things getting back to normal, I really didn't see that big a drop in numbers. I live in a very, um, Red area and I am telling you, I only saw like 4 adults wearing protective masks last year. But, yes, I will be glad to see all those TOTs that didn't come out last year. I so do hope we didn't lose any haunters because of the virus. I have requested that my family carry on my haunt after my passing.


----------

